# للبيع / حفار كوماتسو طراز: Pc210 lc-7 موديل:2004 رقم العرض: 259042‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (27 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

حفار كوماتسو

طراز: PC210 LC-7

موديل:2004

رقم العرض: 259042

عدد ساعات العمل: 10,650ساعه

الحاله: جيده جدا

السعر:305 الف ريال سعودي

شامل الشحن والجمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية

























​


----------

